# I Need To Sue Mojave Help Me!!!



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

Hey all as you may have ready Mojave scameed me into thinking I was dealing with a REAL buyer so that he could up teh price that he wanted me to buy back my breeder which I had sold originally to a second party. Make a long story short he had emailed me and asked me he wanted to buy birds from me. He was sly as he todl me he wanted my ZODIAC blood which is part of teh blood that won me the Spring Break 300 the other half is Van Reet and he will never have!!!!!! I had emailed him my wionner thinking he was a REAL customer,, now that pic is posted on his site I REALLY WANT TO SUE him can anyone help me?????

Mel


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

*scam!!!!!!*

check out this email going back and forth"

HIM: Hey Mel, Didn't know it offended you, I will remove the picture for you no problem. But lets be nice! being mean to someone is not how you get ahead in life. You don't know me nor do I know you so lets not go there. ...... Buck 
ME: u also used every single word from my website !!!!!!!!!!!!! now why would u do that??? pls remove that as well


HIM: Mel, First of all I don't know what friend your talking about??? As for the picture of Zodiac I received his picture when I received the bird. I changed the background and wording and only used the main picture and eye which belong to the bird. I don't understand why it would even be a problem if I own the bird and the picture is of my bird. I took the picture of your bird off my site and now IM going to ask that you remove the picture of my bird (Zodiac) off your site. 

He now legally belongs to me and I own all rights to him and have not given anyone the right in writing to advertise him on their sites. IM sure you understand. Please remove all pictures and postings of my bird from your site.

Thank you, ..... Buck

ME: no way Buck I brought ZODIAC here I own many children of ZODIAC , ZODIAC is my foundation and he WILL NEVER BE REMIOVED FROM MY SITE,, go take ZODIAC to a professional and get a pic of him and his eye and go take that to ur photo shop work place!!! u also need to remove every single word that u STOLD from my website!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Melsloft said:


> Hey all as you may have ready Mojave scameed me into thinking I was dealing with a REAL buyer so that he could up teh price that he wanted me to buy back my breeder which I had sold originally to a second party. Make a long story short he had emailed me and asked me he wanted to buy birds from me. He was sly as he todl me he wanted my ZODIAC blood which is part of teh blood that won me the Spring Break 300 the other half is Van Reet and he will never have!!!!!! I had emailed him my wionner thinking he was a REAL customer,, now that pic is posted on his site I REALLY WANT TO SUE him can anyone help me?????
> 
> Mel



Well, I don't know much about sueing people..........are you saying you sent him a picture and THAT picture is now posted on his web site? Did the picture you sent have your name/signature or anything on it? 
I can't believe this guy is continously getting away with this crap. I've been hearing about him since I first started racing and that was 7 years ago........someone needs to stop him......


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

*scam!!*

HIM: In a message dated 4/20/2009 11:16:52 A.M. Eastern Daylight Time, MojaveLofts writes:
Does the words **** OFF! mean anything to you. I will also put on my site anything I choose to and if you have a problem with it then that your ass back where you came from and deal with it on your own. I don't have time for assholes like you so from this point on I will not read anymore of your stupid emails and all of them will only be deleted. 

You want to be a rude old bastard then I don't have anymore to say to you. I will say, IM not one you want to screw with. I have ran into a couple others in the past at a pigeon event who thought it was ok to screw with me and found out I don't play very well.

Your done!


ME:
ur thePC OF **** THAT WALKED UP THe DRAIN M F!!!! IF I WASNT IN CA U"D BE CRISP!!!!! UR DONE IN THIS SPORT ANYWAYS TALK TO THE FBI


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

*scam*



Lovebirds said:


> Well, I don't know much about sueing people..........are you saying you sent him a picture and THAT picture is now posted on his web site? Did the picture you sent have your name/signature or anything on it?
> I can't believe this guy is continously getting away with this crap. I've been hearing about him since I first started racing and that was 7 years ago........someone needs to stop him......


he had a guy email me and I was kind enough to send him my pic of my winner,, then today I see that pic on MOJAVES website! and now he tells me to remove my bird from my own site hes dirt wht cant anyone take him down??


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Refresh our memory...who is Mojave ?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Melsloft said:


> he had a guy email me and I was kind enough to send him my pic of my winner,, then today I see that pic on MOJAVES website! and now he tells me to remove my bird from my own site hes dirt *wht cant anyone take him down*??


I don't understand that either.........he's never screwed me over, cause I was lucky enough to be warned early on and steered clear of the jerk. 
He DID email me once about 4 years ago about buying my IF Champion and I of course told him she wasn't for sale. That's all the dealings I've ever had with him. Seems like he's ripped off enough people that SOMEONE could do SOMETHING.......


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Charis said:


> Refresh our memory...who is Mojave ?


http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=30647

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=31211

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=18159


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

*scam*

The guy need sto be removed from teh pigeon world, obviously he has money and thast what keeps hima round,, but he is no good!!!


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

*scam*



Charis said:


> Refresh our memory...who is Mojave ?


he is teh low life who calls himself many names Buck would be one of them,, he steals ur money and then you never recieve a bird or he steels ur pics and words from u website and gets away with it


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks Renee...I remember now.

Mel...in the link Renee sent me, there is contact information for the FBI and the US Postal Service....call them up.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Man that guy is a piece of work! I hope that guy goes down!


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

*Scam*

he i hoep so also,,, he has to rely on stealing and lieing to get by on his dealings a real low life!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RPUSA (Mar 24, 2009)

HI MEl,
If you think you got it bad just go to his website and see RPUSA all over his site. I have been using the band letters RPUSA from the AU since 2003 and flying under the name RPUSA Loft since 2000. This guy also bought a similiar website name to mine in 2007 right after I put my ad in th AU yearbook. My website is www.RacingPigeonUSA.com he went out and bought www.RacingPigeonsUSA.com - This is a crime and called cybersquatting- I have a great case but just the retainer for a lawyer is $8,000. This guy nevr stops and it sad how many people are still selling birds on HIS auction site Pigeons4sale everyone in this sport needs to pull their head out and help stop this guy by not supporting him in anyway. If you know any friends who put birds on Pigeons4sale call them and tell them to stop. www.PigeonAuctions.com is a much better place to sell birds. I have many many emails like yours with this SCUM threatening me and more of the same. 

I AM THE REAL "RPUSA" RacingPigeonUSA Since 2000 - Michael www.RacingPigeonUSA.com

Mojave Lofts - THE BIGGEST SCAM ARTIST EVER IN THE RACING PIGEON WORLD


Good luck Mel - Just hope this bird's picture is the only thing he steals from you!! As I have been trying to take back and defend my very Idenity from this crook for 2 years now!!

Would this third party happen to be Bourgoin Family Lofts???

Anyone who has questions - unlike Mojave - You can reach me at my phone number

#715-410-0185 Michael


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

*scam*

wow ok I think u have it even worse than me!! no teh other scam artist that worked with him is Tom Lansitte and hi9s partner Steve Holister these guys shoudl also be black listed they work togtehr!


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

i reckon with should just rip him off so bad that he goes out of bissness


----------



## RPUSA (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi MEl,
I am pretty sure the name Steve Holister is made up there was a picture of John Bourgoin on Mojave site with a shirt that said Holister for a long time. Bourgoins are the same way I got mixed up with Mojave and I know you sold a couple of birds to them. Check out your phone nymbers on google and maybe you will put two & two together. I would like set up fund to help nail Mojave - Maybe have everyone donate $5 to help get this guy out for good!!
Everyone let me know what you think!!!!


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

RPUSA said:


> Hi MEl,
> I am pretty sure the name Steve Holister is made up there was a picture of John Bourgoin on Mojave site with a shirt that said Holister for a long time. Bourgoins are the same way I got mixed up with Mojave and I know you sold a couple of birds to them. Check out your phone nymbers on google and maybe you will put two & two together. I would like set up fund to help nail Mojave - Maybe have everyone donate $5 to help get this guy out for good!!
> Everyone let me know what you think!!!!



I will donate much more to that to get rid of MOJAVE and anyone who is directly affiliated with him working to steal and scam people!!!!
Mel


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

RPUSA said:


> Hi MEl,
> I am pretty sure the name Steve Holister is made up there was a picture of John Bourgoin on Mojave site with a shirt that said Holister for a long time. Bourgoins are the same way I got mixed up with Mojave and I know you sold a couple of birds to them. Check out your phone nymbers on google and maybe you will put two & two together. I would like set up fund to help nail Mojave - Maybe have everyone donate $5 to help get this guy out for good!!
> Everyone let me know what you think!!!!


good idea lets nail that punk


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

You know guys, this guy seems well informed. Like maybe he is a member of this site. Think about it, he uses fake names and talks sweet until he knows he will not make any money on the transaction then he has the nerve to tell you to **** off. But he keeps poping up time after time.

The trick to getting the FBI interested in this case is money. Each crime by itself is not enough money to interest the FBI so he flies under the radar. But if everyone pools together and file case after case at the same time then you have a cost in the thousands of dollars. Not sure what the statues are for the crimes he has commited but thief is at least five years. Also the crimes are across state lines and use the postal service. So everyone that has been ripped off, gather your emails, receipts, and any other evidence then when your ready all file your cases together with a list of everyone else that will be filing. That should peak the interest of the FBI. The site is a good source of communication so use it. If Buck is reading this, go **** yourself.


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

*Buck*

yeah Buck has got balls!!! little tiny ones!!


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

I Really Hope he does not cross some of the Guys i flew With... It only takes messing with ONE wrong person to find out some People"take care of there own problems" There is one thing about Chicago... EVERYONES, got an "Uncle" Dave


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

*M*

I know them also and my lips are sealed!!!


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Kicking hi butt is not going to solve things.

He is a con man, that has probably happened before. Where to get him is in his pocket book. I do not know here the Racing Pigeon Digest stands on this matter, but a letter to the editor may do wonders to spread the word around and hit him where it hurts, his pocket book. I would master a letter telling the stories of the parties that have been screwed by the guy. Send a letter to the digest with all signitures of all parties involved. 

Mike Ganus buys half a page posting letters about himself, why can't everyone buy half a page and warn the world. My thoughts are that we could get hundreds of signatures. He prays on the uniformed. This would help inform people. 

Now, who cares if the guy is in pigeon talk. He needs to know how everyone feels about him and that we are taking action on his theivery.


----------



## [MN]eXist^_^ (Feb 13, 2009)

Like buy the front cover for a whole Year.


----------



## [MN]eXist^_^ (Feb 13, 2009)

I bet if you wanted to buy a child of Zodiac he probably has them already LMAO.!!!!!!


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

LOL! i never said anything about Kicking Butt....


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

LUCKYT said:


> I Really Hope he does not cross some of the Guys i flew With... It only takes messing with ONE wrong person to find out some People"take care of there own problems" There is one thing about Chicago... EVERYONES, got an "Uncle" Dave


I got uncle's I never heard of


----------



## justin4pcd (Sep 7, 2008)

Get someone to hack his website. And just destroy it.


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

I am not a flyer, I am a fancy pigeon breeder, but I would like to help. If any of you have a physical location, a phone number, anything to pin this guy down, I might be able to help. 
I live in Hesperia, CA, which I have heard he is located. It is a city of (now) about 70,000 people. Since one or more of you have shipped to him, what is his address? I am on speaking terms with several city officials, and there are some restrictions that can be imposed....I know, I have had to go around or through several loopholes to keep my birds here. Is it possible that he might not be able to figure them out? 
PM me if you have information! PM each other to keep any actions private, that's what the PM is for!


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Keep in mind, if I was him. I would pm you to be inside the loop and one step ahead of the law. To catch a conman think like one.


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Just a word of caution. Protect yourselves and BE ABSOLUTELY CERTAIN that whatever you may say in writing (ie. here or in the letter to the Digest) is accurate and true. Do not exaggerate, fabricate, or insinuate ANYTHING. Tell it like it is and STICK TO FACTS. If you can't document exactly what you say - control your emotions and don't say it. Otherwise, it will come back to bite you and, at best, will nullify any of the true & accurate stuff that you DO report. Be smart, be professional, be careful, and keep yourself out of legal & financial jeopardy.

btw, he may own the bird now - - but he DOES NOT own any words YOU wrote or photos YOU took (even if those past photos are of a bird he now owns) unless YOU sold them to him. Those are yours and, technically, he's guilty of copyright infringement if he uses them without your permission.


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

Big T said:


> Keep in mind, if I was him. I would pm you to be inside the loop and one step ahead of the law. To catch a conman think like one.


Sounds reasonable to me if he is on this site. However, if I have an address, I can check it out in short order. I am not Sherlock Holmes by any means, but I can be devious and sneaky myself if the situation warrants it. 
This is a situation that has been going on for some time, and I would like to see it resolved once and for all.
Anything that I can do to help, I will. 

John McClanahan, 
Publicity Director, Western Fantail Club 
Member, Los Angeles Pigeon Club (since 1954)


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Ask a real lawyer for any advice. What Buck is doing maybe a federal crime because he is selling birds to many different states. He is obviously violating copyrights for posting pictures not of his own or have permission to do it.

I think you should stop posting emails as well. It might be used against you or for that matter will not be accepted as evidence because it has been publicly exposed.

There is fraud division in the FBI right?


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

RodSD said:


> Ask a real lawyer for any advice. What Buck is doing maybe a federal crime because he is selling birds to many different states. He is obviously violating copyrights for posting pictures not of his own or have permission to do it.
> 
> I think you should stop posting emails as well. It might be used against you or for that matter will not be accepted as evidence because it has been publicly exposed.
> 
> There is fraud division in the FBI right?


There is a fraud unit of the FBI, but the Bureau is too busy right now investigating right wing extremists that participated in last week's Tea Parties.


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

RodSD said:


> Ask a real lawyer for any advice. What Buck is doing maybe a federal crime because he is selling birds to many different states. He is obviously violating copyrights for posting pictures not of his own or have permission to do it.
> 
> I think you should stop posting emails as well. It might be used against you or for that matter will not be accepted as evidence because it has been publicly exposed.
> 
> There is fraud division in the FBI right?


good point and well taken,, yes I've tried to move on I guesss I should do a better job at that as they say life goes on
Mel


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

No, the "move on" is a bad idea. That is what a conman hopes people do so they can keep stealing. Everyone that has been con should bug the FBI until they stop him. Catching this guy and jailing him is what needs to happen.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I understand the need to vent but really...you need to talk to a lawyer before your passion to do something about him wains.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

wolfwood said:


> Just a word of caution.
> 
> *Protect yourselves and BE ABSOLUTELY CERTAIN that whatever you may say in writing (ie. here or in the letter to the Digest) is accurate and true. Do not exaggerate, fabricate, or insinuate ANYTHING.* Tell it like it is and STICK TO FACTS. *If you can't document exactly what you say - control your emotions and don't say it. *
> 
> Otherwise, it will come back to bite you and, at best, will nullify any of the true & accurate stuff that you DO report. Be smart, be professional, be careful, and keep yourself out of legal & financial jeopardy.


Well said.


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

i emailed him and this is the reply its been going for quite a while
"Hello. I am away until April 20, 2009 and am unable to read your message." and to see if he was there i asked if he like to buy some birds off me to get a reactsion


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

james fillbrook said:


> i emailed him and this is the reply its been going for quite a while
> "Hello. I am away until April 20, 2009 and am unable to read your message." and to see if he was there i asked if he like to buy some birds off me to get a reactsion


ask him if he wants to buy ur winner?

mel


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

Melsloft said:


> ask him if he wants to buy ur winner?
> 
> mel


i did i said do you want to buy my best van reet 1 st in club


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

james fillbrook said:


> i did i said do you want to buy my best van reet 1 st in club



Damn and no reaction he must be hung over! wow 1st club and its a Van reet I want to buy it  ur in England right


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I second Cindy's comments! WELL SAID, Wolfwood!!

Don't think this guy will fall for your scheme, James...he hasn't been in business for so long because he's "stupid." 

Besides, IF he is a member, he's going to see your post anyway.

Can't believe that this guy hasn't been stopped! Bizarre!

Shi


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

mr squeaks said:


> I second Cindy's comments! WELL SAID, Wolfwood!!
> 
> Don't think this guy will fall for your scheme, James...he hasn't been in business for so long because he's "stupid."
> 
> ...


i know lol come to think about it he could be you lol or you or you lol


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

Melsloft said:


> Damn and no reaction he must be hung over! wow 1st club and its a Van reet I want to buy it  ur in England right


he s up forsale lol


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

james fillbrook said:


> i know lol come to think about it he could be you lol or you or you lol



Uh...nope...not me. AZWhitefeather is a well known and respected Moderator here. I know for a FACT that *she* is NOT the infamous Mohave person! AND, she can vouch for me too...I am also a *female*!

Now, there are TWO members you can cross off your list... 

Cheers
Shi (human "hen" female) & Mr. Squeaks (pigeon cock "male")


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

mr squeaks said:


> Uh...nope...not me. AZWhitefeather is a well known and respected Moderator here. I know for a FACT that *she* is NOT the infamous Mohave person! AND, she can vouch for me too...I am also a *female*!
> 
> Now, there are TWO members you can cross off your list...
> 
> ...


i was joking lol i respect you i lot more thn i would him i should i not call him a person


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

james fillbrook said:


> i was joking lol i respect you i lot more thn i would him i should i not call him a person



yeah I wouldnt put him in the people category at all


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

*Beware Of Majave The Frauds!!!!!!!!!!!*

I finally firgured out why they steal and copy and paste pics of birds on their site ,, because they actually either don't own them or are dead! They have never ever taken pics on their own of their so called birds they say they own! And I have ready many examples of people being sold birds that are off birds which are dead or they actually don't own!! I fall into this catelgory as he stole information and pics from me and is using them as FALS advertizing!! I know he comes on to this forum and he also checks out my site daily cause hes a low life and is insecure! Take for example my winner from Spring Break,, first I named him HOTSHOT so he put that up on his site,, then I changed his name to ACHILLIEs and he changed it again and then he makes FRADULENT writings that he has my bird and that he bred him!!! He will never OWN my bird and he will never own a champion cause he just can't breed them ! He can lie , cheat , deceive the public and be well known as the best BS artist in the feather merchant game but thast the best credit he will ever have! He is outcast from the AU, PAYPAL, PIPI and many other organizations as well! Hey you big FRAUD heer is another bird you will never have belwo he bred 3 futurity winners!! Let me guess you want hima also!!!!!! Keep dreaming those wet ones then!!!!!


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

*Mojave Fruads!!!!!!*

He is also posting for sale birds off his so called cock on pigeon4 sale ,, he is not the SOURCE of the spring break 300 winner! MOJAVE lofts never was a source and never will ever breed the HIGH quality birds that I ALONE OWN! He can make all kinds of FALSE accusations but he IS NOT THE BREEDER OF ANY SPRING BREAK 300 WINNER!!! I am the only one who breed ACHILLIES the Spring break 300 winner,, he can wet in his pants how he has the bird that bred the winner but he doenst have th other half and he can only make up BS stories of how he steals and cheats!!!STAY AWAY FROM HIM EVERYONE!!!
Mel


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

This is a duplicate thread. I'm going to have it merged with current thread.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

This is yet another thread, on the same subject MBS. I see no point in having yet another thread on same subject. This would make a total of five threads now, all concerning MBS.


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> This is yet another thread, on the same subject MBS. I see no point in having yet another thread on same subject. This would make a total of five threads now, all concerning MBS.


i bet hes loving all the attenion lol
lets all sing SHAME ON YOU SHAME ON YOU SHAME ON YOU to him i may get to him quicker he s in a diffent contry to me and ITS still doing me head in lol


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

I've heard a lot about this Mojave breeding station, non of it good.
Here in Illinois, if a company is deceptive or fraudulant, I know I turn to the States attorney.They are literally the only governing body that can shut a bussiness down.And after all, we do pay(via taxe's) for this protection.It's just a thought.


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

Brummie said:


> I've heard a lot about this Mojave breeding station, non of it good.
> Here in Illinois, if a company is deceptive or fraudulant, I know I turn to the States attorney.They are literally the only governing body that can shut a bussiness down.And after all, we do pay(via taxe's) for this protection.It's just a thought.


Brummie I like ur thinking ist another avenue to go to for sure


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi Mel,

I have not posted on this thread untill now. I have been reading it though, right from the start. The thread is " Need To Sue Mojave Help Me ". You have been given some real good ideas on what can be done! IMO it is time to stop venting about it and take action!!! All of this venting will not help your case. Focus on what needs to be done and get it done!

The rest of us will do our part to spead the word about this ****. If you have a case against him you should try to take him down, or at least open the door for other to come behind you and finnish the job.

Yours In Sport,

Mark / Ace


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

ace in the hole said:


> Hi Mel,
> 
> I have not posted on this thread untill now. I have been reading it though, right from the start. The thread is " Need To Sue Mojave Help Me ". You have been given some real good ideas on what can be done! IMO it is time to stop venting about it and take action!!! All of this venting will not help your case. Focus on what needs to be done and get it done!
> 
> ...


I think I have to agree with you Ace. All the time that was invested in blowing off steam here, you could have already hired some legal help, and already had the process under way.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Warren and mark i agree with you on this. i was wondering when someone would mention it... Dave


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

yes ye syes ur all correct tomm I will try to make some legal contacts to proceed with my major plan of attack
mel


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> I think I have to agree with you Ace. All the time that was invested in blowing off steam here, you could have already hired some legal help, and already had the process under way.


LOL...I think I said the same thing yesterday! Lot more blowing off steam since then. LOL


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Melsloft is not the only one. I have read about other people on this site that got screwed by this creep so Mel as you get informed on any legal action read back on this forum and pm the others that got screwed, (do not post it but pm) and maybe this guy can do some time. I'm sure so big guy is prison would love spending a little time with this guy.


----------



## cutter (Feb 12, 2009)

Photos are like anything written you must by law state where they come from if there not your own and you are useing they as is music, film and the like its called copy right and once you breach it you can be find big time the moderators on this site should be aware of it. I post a lot of pictures here in Australia and one of mine turned up in a local paper claiming it was taken by the person doing the story . There was an apology issued the next week and I was given full credit for the picture the paper jumped at the chance to apologise rather than be hit with the fine


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

DO IT!
Stop messing around.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

See Brummie,

There you go again! I didn't read it, but you had to be edited????? If you really don't want others to lash out at you, don't lash out at others! Enough said!

Mark / Ace


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

ace in the hole said:


> See Brummie,
> 
> There you go again! I didn't read it, but you had to be edited????? If you really don't want others to lash out at you, don't lash out at others! Enough said!
> 
> Mark / Ace


Ace,

He even got me deleted for responding in a less then professional manner.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> Ace,
> 
> He even got me deleted for responding in a less then professional manner.


Your post was fine, Warren. You didn't reply in a 'less than professional manner'. 
It just quoted what was originally said and that's what I edited. 

Cindy


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi Warren,

Sorry to here that. I know some times we get on here in the wrong mood or after sipping one to many, but what we say on here is many times the only thing others on here have to judge us by. And judge us they do. I know in my early days on here I said some things I wish I had not. I guess I just had a thorn in my pride! I have gotten past that and I would hope Brummie would as well.

We all must be responsable for our own actions on here. Many of us are a little hard headed and very competitive. That's what not only makes us competitive with the birds, but with others as well. 

Ace


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 23, 2008)

What ever happened to the guys that shipped the birds and was never payed by Buck? I thought he was going to the post office about it? (Or was it the other way around?) either way, I would think the postal inspector would be a good place to start. If he/she needed more evidence for the postal inspector, he could get it from the folks here (Via PM and an e-mail?)
If that does not work, maybe the IRS.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Hey Mel. Check out this new one loft race: www.californiagrandpigeonrace.com. It is located in Phelan, CA, which is right next door to MBS. Coincidence? They are listed as one of the entrants. Who knows what this is all about!


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

I did a zabasearch for Ovi Macias in CA, and came up blank. I also did one for his wife, Angela, and no one by that name came up in Phelan, CA.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Entry fee is $1,000 per bird, WOW!!!!


----------



## [MN]eXist^_^ (Feb 13, 2009)

Look at the huge payouts on 1000 entrants though!


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

If they payout. If MBS is behind this, I would not want anything to do with it!


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

bbcdon said:


> Hey Mel. Check out this new one loft race: www.californiagrandpigeonrace.com. It is located in Phelan, CA, which is right next door to MBS. Coincidence? They are listed as one of the entrants. Who knows what this is all about!


yeah I wouldnt trust him with money I found on the floor the guy is NO good
Mel


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

I should personally pay this Buck Lane guy a visit.


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

Kal-El said:


> I should personally pay this Buck Lane guy a visit.


yeah ask to see ZODIAC and he'll tell u well I got a giu in China who is going to transfer me $1800 but if you give that now hes urs

mel


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

That guy's a crook, and one day he will pay!


----------

